# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Δεν έχω σήμα στο κινητό μέσα στο σπίτι.

## geokos13

Καλημέρα παιδιά

Έχω πρόβλημα στο σπίτι μου με το σήμα στο κινητό.Μέσα στο σπίτι το κινητό δεν έχει καθόλου σήμα.Έξω από το σπίτι και συγκεκριμένα σε ένα σημείο μου δείχνει 3 γραμμές,όπου κάνω κλήσεις κανονικά και μιλάω κανονικά.Μπορώ να βάλω μια κεραία και να κάνω επέκταση δικτύου ώστε έχω σήμα και μέσα στο σπίτι;

----------


## turist

Αν έχεις Cosmote και ADSL στο σπίτι μπορείς να βάλεις τη συσκευή Τέλειο Σήμα.

----------


## σεατ 2

και αν δεν εχει κοσμοτε;;

----------


## kostas_thess

> και αν δεν εχει κοσμοτε;;



Ολες οι εταιρίες εχουν αυτην την συσκευή που της δίνεις adsl και σου βγάζει τηλέφωνο 

femmtocell λέγεται  :Smile:

----------


## σεατ 2

οκ να σε καλα

----------


## JOUN

Με vodafone που το εχω δουλευει πολυ καλα..

----------


## geokos13

ΟΤΕ δεν έχω γιατί πρόκειται για εξοχική κατοικία.Η μόνη εταιρία που έχει σήμα είναι η Cosmote αλλά μόνο σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.Θέλω να βάλω κεραία αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια.

----------


## aris285

Κανε το κολπο με 2 κεραιες yangi πλατη πλατη.
βρες ενα σημειο οπου εχει το περισοτερο σημα βρες και τον προσανατολισμο της κεραιας του δυκτιου και βαλε την μια κεραια να κοιταει την κεραια του δυκτιου και την αλλη να βαραει στο σπιτι.

----------


## leosedf

> Ολες οι εταιρίες εχουν αυτην την συσκευή που της δίνεις adsl και σου βγάζει τηλέφωνο 
> 
> femmtocell λέγεται



Γιατί να πληρώσεις για κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σου παρέχεται ΗΔΗ αφού πληρώνεις πάγιο/κάρτα στην εταιρία. πρόσβαση σε σήμα και τηλέφωνο πληρώνεις.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχα μόνο σταθερό.

----------


## aktis

Σε ενα φίλο , που ήταν όμως καλός πελάτης , του το έδωσαν δωρεάν . ( πρέπει να εχεις adsl όμως , οπότε για την περιπτωση σου δεν κανει )
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ετσι εξυπηρετουνται 4 συσκευές  3G    ( δεν παιζει με παλια κινητα )   ταυτοχρονα .... 
 θα σε ευχαριστούσαν και οι γείτονες !!!

Υπάρχει και η λυση FCT ,  με GSM + DECT πομποδεκτη έξω και dect φορητό τηλέφωνο μέσα ...  έδινε ενα τέτοιο panasonic πέρυσι η cosmote στο cosmote@home
Αρκεί να εχεις ρεύμα για το μετασχηματιστακι απο μια πριζα στο μπαλκονι ....

η λυση με τις 2 κεραίες φαινεται ενδιαφερουσα επίσης ....  δεν την ήξερα

----------


## dan

> Κανε το κολπο με 2 κεραιες yangi πλατη πλατη.
> βρες ενα σημειο οπου εχει το περισοτερο σημα βρες και τον προσανατολισμο της κεραιας του δυκτιου και βαλε την μια κεραια να κοιταει την κεραια του δυκτιου και την αλλη να βαραει στο σπιτι.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό το κολπάκι. Μπορούμε να έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες; και πως μπωρει να γίνει αν τοποθετήσουμε τις κεραίες στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού;

----------


## JOUN

Ελα..Αργησα αλλα το βρηκα το θεμα.

----------

aris285 (21-02-13), 

dan (22-02-13)

----------

